# Kontakt freezing in Logic



## Soundhound (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm getting freezes (endless spinning beach ball) with Kontakt on loading libraries. It doesn't happen with all libraries, but more and more of them all the time. I've tried batch resaving the libraries, removing the libraries from Kontakt, but it still happens. It only happens with Kontakt within Logic Pro X. When I try with Kontakt standalone, the problem doesn't happen.

I'm running the latest Kontakt, 5.4.2, Mavericks 10.9.5, and Logic 10.0.7. My iMac is a 2012 3.4ghz i7, 32 gigs of ram. thanks!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 16, 2014)

You might want to try repairing permissions on your OSX system drive. This tends to solve weird behavior like crashes and hangs.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Marc I'll give it a try.


----------



## jmiliad (Jan 3, 2015)

I also had this issue.

Try tweaking the DFD parameters and the buffer size from the Options menu, that was the matter with mine. I don't really remember what I did but if you search these terms on Google you'll find it for sure


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2015)

Still having a problem with this, and it seems to be getting worse. Anyone dealing currently with Kontakt crashes in logic x? Thanks.


----------



## proxima (Jan 10, 2015)

Soundhound @ Sat Jan 10 said:


> Still having a problem with this, and it seems to be getting worse. Anyone dealing currently with Kontakt crashes in logic x? Thanks.


Strange, I have almost the exact same setup (late 2012 iMac, 32 GB of RAM, etc) without these issues. I'm now running Yosemite 10.10, but I was on 10.9 for quite a while.

Make sure the memory server is turned OFF. Try moving the libraries to another drive (it's always the same libraries, right?).


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2015)

It now seems to be any library and very random. The libraries are on 3 different ssds... I've been thinking about moving up to Yosemite, but I heard talk of problems with vep5 and I use that a lot.

When I run the rescan function in audio units, it reads a lot of lines of WARNING,with info that goes by quickly, the it finally says it has passed and it okay. But something is definitely wrong it seems, is there a way to reinstall a Kontakt maybe?



proxima @ Sat Jan 10 said:


> Soundhound @ Sat Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Still having a problem with this, and it seems to be getting worse. Anyone dealing currently with Kontakt crashes in logic x? Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2015)

How do you turn off memory server (whatever that is)? Thanks!!


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2015)

Also it only happens inside Logic Pro x. Pro take standalone seems to be fine...


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 10, 2015)

Update: I found the NI instructions for uninstalling Kontakt and am trying that. Fingers, toes and remaining hair all crossed....


----------



## proxima (Jan 10, 2015)

If it can be any library and random, I'd start thinking about hardware (after you reinstall Kontakt), especially flakey RAM. Try rebooting into the Apple test suite:

http://www.macissues.com/2014/03/21/how-to-run-and-interpret-apples-hardware-tests-on-your-mac/

I doubt you have the Kontakt memory server enabled (it's not the default), but you'll find the check box in Options -> Memory.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 11, 2015)

I tried uninstalling Kontakt, then reinstalling, and reinstalling Logic as well. Same problem. Then I installed Kontakt back to 5.3.1, having heard that might help. But it weirdly wouldn't let me load any of my libraries saying it (Kontakt) was too old a version to load any of the libraries. Went back to Kontakt 5.4.2. So I seem to be back at square one. Arg. 

It only happens in Kontakt within Logic (Pro X) thought, in Kontakt standalone there's no problem. I guess my next move is to contact NI and Apple tomorrow. Should be tons of fun. o/~


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 12, 2015)

Make sure you are loading the x64 version. Update graphic drivers too just in case. Last time I crashed all the time I accidentally had the 32 bit version.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 12, 2015)

Checked for 64 bit and it is running in that mode. Wasn't sure how to update graphic drivers, but I'm going to call NI Tech Support when they open an hour from now. There's a corrupt file in this hornet's nest somewhere, my spidey sense tells me, hoping they can figure out where it is.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been speaking to both NI tech support and Apple pro apps support and neither has been able to figure out what the problem is. Apple pro apps suggested creating another User on the mac and see if the problem happens there as well, which could help isolate the problem. 

I think I'm going to do that and see what happens. Right now I'm running Disk Warrior on everything. Depending on that and what happens by creating another User, I might go to Yosemite and see if that gets rid of the problem. I'll hide under the desk until results are in.


----------



## pkm (Jan 21, 2015)

I had a similar problem after reinstalling Kontakt one time. My settings reverted to default, so "Multiprocessor support" was turned back on (in Options/Engine). Turning it off did the trick and the freezing went away.


----------

